

Availability in Globally Distributed Storage Systems - logicalstack
http://research.google.com/pubs/pub36737.html

======
timf
There's a nice summary of the paper here:
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2010/11/availability-in-
glo...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2010/11/availability-in-globally-
distributed.html)

------
yarapavan
James Hamilton's review:
[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2010/11/29/AvailabilityInGl...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2010/11/29/AvailabilityInGloballyDistributedStorageSystems.aspx)

